# We Shall fight



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

*"Drop Night"*
*Aboard the Valkyrie "Spitfire"*

Daniel looked over his squad, he looked each of the men that made up his band of "Heroes"
He looked over his medic "Doctor Nick. He was short, much shorter than the unnaturally tall Daniel.
He was the kind of guardsmen you read about in stories, he had a longing to get out of war and go back to his family. He was a drug addict, but that didn't matter to Daniel, all that mattered to Daniel was that it didn't distract him from the mission. It never had, but now that Daniel thought about it, the burns must be causing him more pain as he grew older.
But no matter, Daniel found the man was good at poker and he had lost a months salary to the bastard. But what really worried Daniel was the fact that against such enemies as the renowned Inquisitor Michaelangelo and the Sisters, he might falter and surrender, all he had to do was "repent" his sins and they would throw him back home at the end of the war.

Then Daniels eyes came over Gus, He was the second youngest soldier in this operation. Yet Daniel trusted him with his life, just like he did with every other member of this squad, except the Techy.
He saw the look in Gus' eyes, he was fearing the fact that as soon as they jumped out of this Valk, the chances of him surviving this operation without being wounded were practically nil.
But Daniel didn't care what he thought, just as long as Daniel kept the boys mind busy.

Daniel patted Gringion as he walked past him, the man visibly flinched at the fact of Daniel beiung so "friendly" Daniel had no problem with Gringion, he needed a man in his squad that was silent and deadly, it was good for the rest of the men, kept them in the present. He was a strange man, Daniel didn't know much about the man, and he didn't like revealing anything personal. Daniel kept walking across the cargo bay.

He looked at the youngest member of his squad "Hawk Eye"
He was a young man, not much older than Daniels son back home. "Hawk Eye" hated the fact that he was the youngest, yet he did have a talent for command. No matter how this mission turned out, Daniel would request that he get promoted, being a special forces dog wasn't for "Hawk Eye"
He sat next to "Hawk Eye" and yelled to him over the whine of the engine.
'You're gonna enjoy this Alec. Lots of cover for sniping.'
Daniel laughed as he stood up and walked towards the cabin, he wanted to find out how close they were to the drop zone.

As he walked towards the cabin, he looked at the Magos, he creeped Daniel out, he was a mechanical monstrousity. Yet Daniel was glad for the fact that he would be able to tell them where to place the charges.

Daniel opened the cabin door and looked in at the pilot. There was no co-pilot as all the men on the Valk could fly the Valkyrie for a period of time.
'Hey Daniel, could you throw me a bottle of my fine wine, I've been meaning to...'
Daniel was puzzled, the pilot was always a long talker, he never shut up like this.
'What is it Greg,' Daniel said as he walked into the cabin.
'We have a pair of Lightning fighters inbound for us, get your team outta here now!' Greg yelled as a missile streaked in front of the cabin.
'Good god. Good luck Greg, the Emperor protects,' Daniel said as he grabbed his pipe out of his coat pocket and lit it.

He walked into the middle of the hanger and yelled but one word.
"OUT!"
Wit that Daniel walked to the weapons rack, grabbed Jimmy and strapped on a special forces glider.
He then took a running jump out of the Valk and watched as a pair of Lightnings flew over the top of the "Spitfire and dropped a load of missiles towards it.
Daniel activated the glider and a pair of mechanical "Wings" sprouted from his backpack and he flew down towards the ground.
He could only hope his squad made it out.

---------------------------------------------------

All: In the valk talk to each other and all the usual stuff you do in a normal airliner trip. You do make it out of the Valk and land roughly in the same area. Introduce yourselves to each other and pack your gliders back into your backpacks, never know when you might need 'em :wink:

Doctor Nick: Your first worry is for injured men and as you run around making sure everyone is okay, you nearly run into the Magos, as you make your apologies, you examine him. You then move on examining every one else, thinking of where they come from, and how to best treat them if (When.) they are wounded

Gus: As you land you try to compose yourself, if anybody saw the look of fear in your eye as you dropped you would never live it down. trying to take your mind off it, you try to make conversation with another member of the squad.

Gringion: As you land you are irritated by the fact that everybody is taking the landing as a chance to get to know each other and that nobody is making an motion to move to cover.
You find refuge in the fact that the Magos is also the strong-but-silent type.

Hawk Eye: You feel pumped after your first "danger drop" and you want to go and kill some enemies right away but you get the feeling that this is just an evening stroll to the other members of the squad, try to communicate the importance of the mission to them.

Magos: Take stock of the situation and the abilities of the men in this unit. avoid communicating with anyone. But when a man byt the name of Doctor Nick bumps into you, what is your reaction.

Sorry for the crappy start. I'll make it better.


----------



## Morrier (Sep 2, 2010)

"That's what I like to hear, sir!" The young marksman replied, allowing a rare smirk; shy as he might be, the prospect of a glider borne assault was thrilling. Expert hands worked their way across his modified Long-Las, his traditional fixed stock forgone for a folding one for space considerations. Though he had checked the weapon over before the mission dozens of times, he never thought it a bad idea to perform a functions or gear check when time allowed. 

As the youngest and thereby newest member of the team, Alec felt somewhat alienated. Most of them were friendly enough, but due to his age came across patronizing, as if talking to a child. Though not particularly prideful, the boy nicknamed Hawk Eye took offense to this, feeling his mission records spoke for themselves. This slight spike of annoyance faded almost immediately, never showing on his face; he would earn their respect through actions.

The same hands that finished function checking a las weapon now held a small crucifix, affixed via utility string to his wrist, before his brow. Eyes closed, he intoned a prayer lost to the others to the roar of the engines, ending on a word just as final as an Amen.

"*OUT!*"

Alec's eyes snapped open, the cross dissapearing into his sleeve as he stood; the young soldier bounded the few steps between him and the open sky. One hand kept him from falling against the wall while the other pulled up his balaclava. A steep bank nearly through him headfirst against the adjoining bulkhead, but the young sniper caught himself, before hurriedly flinging himself bodily out of the hatch.

The Valkyrie dissappeared against the night sky, and for awhile all he could hear was his own breathing and the wind whipping past... then, with a tug, the wings of the glider pack extended, giving him the lift he needed to manuever. Hawk Eye let out a laugh of excitement, glad that his voxmic was off; such an outburst over tac channels would not be well recieved. The laugh died as the importance of the mission overwhelmed the joy of the drop.

The marksman landed with expert precision, folding wings as his feet touched down, allowing him to go into a tactical roll. His rifle scanned for targets, and found his allies at ease. Apparently, such a drop was standard fare, as were the circumstances; special operations was definitely a different breed than the arbites. He cued up his mic then, the sniper remaining in a kneeling position as he scanned for targets at the exposed drop sight.

"Team this is Hughes, I'm green; let us not forget the importance of this mission... if we fail, our cause and all that we love fails. God grant us the strength to prevail. Over."


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Peiriant sat alone next to the entrance of the cabin, his four mechanical legs were tucked underneath him and he looked as if he had no legs. His staff was set out in front of him and he looked around and the men that he was put with in this "Band of Heroes" one by one he looked at the men and as his eye looked at each of them their bio scrolled by allowing him to analyse them more closely. As he finished look at the men He caught Daniel looking at him as he passed to get into the cabin, Peiriant could sense nervousness emitting from the man and couldn't blame him, his body had been updated greatly through his 100 years of service to the Omissiah, and to any flesh-being he must look like a monstrosity. Daniel walked into the cabin, but soon he was out of it again and walked to the center of the hangar and shouted one word "OUT" and with that he grabbed his stuff and a glider pack and jumped. But before he even uttered the word Peiriant was up, his legs extended and moving at blurring speeds, already recognizing that Daniel was going to order them to jump from the spike in his adrenaline output. As he moved he picked up his staff and leaped from the Valkrie the built in glider pack that he put into his servo-harness prior to the mission detonating and spreading above him allowing him to drift to the ground. He landed heavily but didn't take any damage as his legs to most of the impact sending waves of data through his eye.

(I won't post on the doc yet as I would like to see his reaction of running into me first)


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

Nick hated flying. It was one of those things; he had to do it, but that didn't mean he had to like it. He rationalized it by saying that being this close to all that incredibly _flamable_ fuel made him uncomfortable, but it went deeper than that. To keep himself occupied, he produced a deck of cards and began playing patience, ignoring the activity around him as he tried to suppress his discomfort.

His eyes snapped up as the Valkyrie started making evasive manouveurs. Something was wrong. He was already halfway out of his seat when Daniel gave the order to bail out. As the glider carried him soundlessly downward, he could see the jet trails of a brace of lightning fighters closing on their stricken transport. He hoped the pilot would make it out in one piece.

He came in hard and had to run as he hit the ground to avoid going over - lucky for him he had come down in relatively open ground. With that thought, he mechanically packed away his glider and ran back towards the LZ, intending to check on the rest of the squad before they moved out. As he ran towards them in the half light, he almost tripped over the robed form of the Techno-Magos.

Nick was fascinated. He was familiar with bionics as replacements for damaged limbs - even artificial organs - but the extent of the modifications done to the Magos (or had he done them to himself?) were something else entirely. These were not battlefield prosthetics, they were designed to improve upon God's creation - he wondered if the Magos had ever thought about it in those terms, if he was aware of the blasphemy he had willingly become.

He realised he was staring.

"I ... I'm sorry. I didn't see you in the dark. I don't know much about bionics - are you..." he groped for a word that wouldn't be offensive "... functioning?"


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Gus sat in a seat of the Valk cleaning his gun. He had started this process at the beginning flight; stripping the gun, cleaning each piece. After he was done he reassembled the gun and began to apply his camo face paint. Once done with that he pulled on his gloves, made sure that his ammo pouches were strapped on right, he ensured that the tape on his dogs was holding good. He didn't need to be shot because they rattled together. 

No sooner had Gun finished with his face then the plane began to pitch dive and roll. _Evasive actions._ Gus's eyes got wide, his heart began to pound fast and he began to sweat. _I'm going to die up here._ He thought, _Up above everything in a fireball. Here is where I'm going to die._ As if from far away, Gus heard Daniel order everyone out.In slow motion Gus slung his gun over his shoulder and walked out the plane. Gus free fell for a short time before coming to his senses. Guss pulled the pin on his back and followed the others down to the ground. 

Gus raised his gun, and saw nothing. It was dark out, so Gus couldn't see much of anything, really. Gus fell in step behind his comrades as the stalked their way out of the LZ. Gus would occasionally head a twig snap or grass rustle, but even with his evey adjusted to the dark, he couldn't see anything.


----------

